# Matilda Bay - Minimum Chips



## KingKong (30/11/12)

Anyone tried one of these yet ??? 

I've had a couple. They're going down well. I think you can only get them from Dan's though.


----------



## probablynathan (30/11/12)

KingKong said:


> Anyone tried one of these yet ???
> 
> I've had a couple. They're going down well. I think you can only get them from Dan's though.



saw it in BWS today. haven't tried it though.


----------



## joshld (30/11/12)

I went to the local to get a box of it, but they'd already sold out...Must be a good drop??
Be keen to find out what they're like!


----------



## bum (30/11/12)

KingKong said:


> I think you can only get them from Dan's though.


Saw them as Woolies the other day. I enjoyed the name when I saw it (even though a band beat them to it nearly 20 years ago). Did not buy.


----------



## KingKong (30/11/12)

bum said:


> Saw them as Woolies the other day. I enjoyed the name when I saw it (even though a band beat them to it nearly 20 years ago). Did not buy.



Obviously not only at Dan's ! I thought it was a limited release. I would buy it again. Ill leave a description up to some one more adept at that sort of thing. Ill go as far as saying its very good. :chug: :blink:


----------



## GalBrew (30/11/12)

You can only get them at Woolies owned establishments, so Dan's, Safeway/Woolies Liquor, BWS etc. Its a perfectly drinkable, well made beerbut nothing to write home about. There are plenty of other craft session lagers that I would drink other than Min Chips.


----------



## shmang (30/11/12)

I've been through a couple of six packs,
Nice beer, nothing fancy.
It went down really well yesterday arvo in the heat :chug:


----------



## KingKong (30/11/12)

shmang said:


> I've been through a couple of six packs,
> Nice beer, nothing fancy.
> It went down really well yesterday arvo in the heat :chug:



Yup its getting me through today's heat while watching the test.


----------



## jlm (30/11/12)

Tried one last week.....treading pretty similar territory to their big helga from what I remember of it. I wonder if it's a makeover/rebadging job?


----------



## Spiesy (30/11/12)

Matilda Bay and Lager... I'm in no rush.


----------



## Batz (30/11/12)

Nice to see bigger brewery's doing something a little different though hey? They have to tread carefully not all drinkers are like us.

Batz


----------

